# dependencias circulares al instalar kde 3.5.9

## Pionerito

tengo este problema de dependencias circulares

 USE=" arts -fam " emerge -pv kdebase-startkde

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.9  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.9-r1  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama -xscreensaver"

[nomerge      ]   kde-base/konqueror-3.5.9  USE="arts -branding -debug -java -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]    kde-base/kfind-3.5.9  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]     kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4  USE="acl alsa arts avahi cups kerberos spell tiff -bindist -branding -debug -doc -fam -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -legacyssl -lua -openexr -utempter -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ]      kde-misc/kdnssd-avahi-0.1.2  USE="arts -debug -xinerama"

[nomerge      ] net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20080507  USE="cups"

[nomerge      ]  net-print/cups-1.3.8-r2  USE="X acl avahi dbus jpeg kerberos ldap pam perl png ppds python samba ssl tiff -gnutls -java -php -slp -static -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="es -de -en -et -fr -he -id -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW"

[ebuild  N    ]   net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds-20070501

[ebuild  N    ]    net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20080507  USE="cups"

[ebuild  N    ]   net-dns/avahi-0.6.22-r1  USE="dbus gdbm ipv6 mono python qt3 qt4 -autoipd -bookmarks -doc -gtk -howl-compat -mdnsresponder-compat -test"

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-libs/qt-4.3.3  USE="accessibility cups dbus gif jpeg opengl png qt3support ssl tiff zlib -debug -doc -examples -firebird -glib -mng -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -pch -postgres -sqlite -sqlite3 -xinerama" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom"

[ebuild  N    ]   net-fs/samba-3.0.32  USE="acl cups ipv6 ldap pam python readline -ads -async -automount -caps -debug -doc -examples -fam -oav -quotas (-selinux) -swat -syslog -winbind"

[ebuild  N    ]   virtual/ghostscript-0

[ebuild  N    ]    app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.62  USE="X cups -bindist -cjk -djvu -gtk -jpeg2k"

[ebuild  N    ]     net-print/cups-1.3.8-r2  USE="X acl avahi dbus jpeg kerberos ldap pam perl png ppds python samba ssl tiff -gnutls -java -php -slp -static -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="es -de -en -et -fr -he -id -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW"

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.9-r1  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama -xscreensaver"

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4  USE="acl alsa arts avahi cups kerberos spell tiff -bindist -branding -debug -doc -fam -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -legacyssl -lua -openexr -utempter -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ]   kde-base/arts-3.5.9  USE="alsa esd mp3 vorbis -artswrappersuid -debug -jack -kdeenablefinal -nas -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4  USE="cups gif ipv6 opengl -debug -doc -examples -firebird -immqt -immqt-bc -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -postgres -sqlite -xinerama"

!!! Error: circular dependencies:

('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.62', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.3.8-r2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.3.8-r2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'net-dns/avahi-0.6.22-r1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.3.3', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/ghostscript-0', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.62', 'merge') (medium)

('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/arts-3.5.9', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'net-fs/samba-3.0.32', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.3.8-r2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.3.3', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.3.8-r2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'kde-misc/kdnssd-avahi-0.1.2', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/arts-3.5.9', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-dns/avahi-0.6.22-r1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.3.8-r2', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-dns/avahi-0.6.22-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds-20070501', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.62', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-fs/samba-3.0.32', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/ghostscript-0', 'merge') (medium-soft)

('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20080507', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.62', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/ghostscript-0', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.3.8-r2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.3.8-r2', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.62', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/arts-3.5.9', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-misc/kdnssd-avahi-0.1.2', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/ghostscript-0', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds-20070501', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20080507', 'merge') (medium)

!!! Note that circular dependencies can often be avoided by temporarily

!!! disabling USE flags that trigger optional dependencies.

Este es mi make.conf[/i]

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 15 Oct 2008 01:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prod.uci.cu"

LINGUAS="es"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.prod.uci.cu/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa avahi bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dga dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer hal iconv imagemagic ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kerberos ldap mad midi mikmod mmx mono mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nfs nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rea readline reflection samba sdl session smp sndfil spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd tiff truetype unicode vorbis wavpack win32codecs wma wmf x86 xml xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i810"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

----------

## Txema

 *Quote:*   

> USE=" arts -fam " emerge -pv kdebase-startkde

 

O dejas de hacer eso o ya te puedes ir despidiendo de tener un sistema estable y sin problemas.

Haz un emerge -N world

----------

## chakenio

 *Txema wrote:*   

> USE=" arts -fam " emerge -pv kdebase-startkde
> 
> O dejas de hacer eso o ya te puedes ir despidiendo de tener un sistema estable y sin problemas.

 

Coincido, hasta hay un tutorial que dice Cómo usar Portage correctamente, lo podrias leer, te vas a dar cuenta que lo que haces no es recomendado. Si tenes el perfil desktop seleccionado, proba cambiando al default, la mayoria de las veces que me paso fue por eso. Saludos

----------

## ekz

Pensé que el primero en responder diría "No uses aRts", jeje.

Pues eso, yo no uso KDE, pero la mayoría (en el foro) que lo usa, desaconseja usar aRts como "gestor" del audio, es mejor usar ALSA directamente.

Saludos!

----------

## Pionerito

hice un emerge -N world y me siguen dando los mismos errores de dependencias circulares

porque no me emergen algunos paquetes....

edite mi make.profile/make.default y le puse un - delante de todo lo que tuviera una g o sea gtk y otros, no se que mas hacer al respecto, espero que me ayuden con esto....

emerge -pv  =kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.9

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.9  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.9-r1  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama -xscreensaver"

[nomerge      ]   kde-base/konqueror-3.5.9  USE="-arts -branding -debug -java -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]    kde-base/kfind-3.5.9  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]     kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4  USE="acl alsa avahi cups fam kerberos spell tiff -arts -bindist -branding -debug -doc -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -legacyssl -lua -openexr -utempter -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ]      kde-misc/kdnssd-avahi-0.1.2  USE="-arts -debug -xinerama"

[nomerge      ] net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20080507  USE="cups"

[nomerge      ]  net-print/cups-1.3.8-r2  USE="X acl avahi dbus jpeg kerberos ldap pam perl png ppds python samba ssl tiff -gnutls -java -php -slp -static -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="es -de -en -et -fr -he -id -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW"

[ebuild  N    ]   net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds-20070501

[ebuild  N    ]    net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20080507  USE="cups"

[ebuild  N    ]   net-dns/avahi-0.6.22-r1  USE="dbus gdbm ipv6 mono python qt3 qt4 -autoipd -bookmarks -doc -gtk -howl-compat -mdnsresponder-compat -test"

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-libs/qt-4.3.3  USE="accessibility cups dbus gif jpeg opengl png qt3support ssl tiff zlib -debug -doc -examples -firebird -glib -mng -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -pch -postgres -sqlite -sqlite3 -xinerama" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom"

[ebuild  N    ]   net-fs/samba-3.0.32  USE="acl cups fam ipv6 ldap pam python readline -ads -async -automount -caps -debug -doc -examples -oav -quotas (-selinux) -swat -syslog -winbind"

[ebuild  N    ]   virtual/ghostscript-0

[ebuild  N    ]    app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.62  USE="X cups -bindist -cjk -djvu -gtk -jpeg2k"

[ebuild  N    ]     net-print/cups-1.3.8-r2  USE="X acl avahi dbus jpeg kerberos ldap pam perl png ppds python samba ssl tiff -gnutls -java -php -slp -static -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="es -de -en -et -fr -he -id -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW"

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.9-r1  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama -xscreensaver"

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4  USE="acl alsa avahi cups fam kerberos spell tiff -arts -bindist -branding -debug -doc -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -legacyssl -lua -openexr -utempter -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4  USE="cups gif ipv6 opengl -debug -doc -examples -firebird -immqt -immqt-bc -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -postgres -sqlite -xinerama"

!!! Error: circular dependencies:

('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.62', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.3.8-r2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.3.8-r2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'net-dns/avahi-0.6.22-r1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.3.3', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/ghostscript-0', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.62', 'merge') (medium)

('ebuild', '/', 'net-fs/samba-3.0.32', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.3.8-r2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.3.3', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.3.8-r2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'kde-misc/kdnssd-avahi-0.1.2', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-dns/avahi-0.6.22-r1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.3.8-r2', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-dns/avahi-0.6.22-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds-20070501', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.62', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-fs/samba-3.0.32', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/ghostscript-0', 'merge') (medium-soft)

('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20080507', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.62', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/ghostscript-0', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.3.8-r2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/ghostscript-0', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.62', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.3.8-r2', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-misc/kdnssd-avahi-0.1.2', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds-20070501', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20080507', 'merge') (medium)

!!! Note that circular dependencies can often be avoided by temporarily

!!! disabling USE flags that trigger optional dependencies.

----------

## Txema

pega tu package.mask

----------

## Pionerito

$Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/profiles/package.mask,v 1.9125 2008/10/31 17:42:30 jer Exp $

#

# When you add an entry to the top of this file, add your name, the date, and

# an explanation of why something is getting masked

#

## Example:

##

## # Dev E. Loper <developer@gentoo.org> (28 Jun 2012)

## # Masking  these versions until we can get the

## # v4l stuff to work properly again

## =media-video/mplayer-0.90_pre5

## =media-video/mplayer-0.90_pre5-r1

#

# - Best last rites (removal) practices -

# Include the following info:

# a) reason for masking

# b) bug # for the removal (and yes you should have one)

# c) date of removal (either the date or "in x days")

# d) the word "removal"

#

## Example:

##

## Dev E. Loper <developer@gentoo.org> (25 Jan 2012)

## Masked for removal in 30 days.  Doesn't work

## with new libfoo. Upstream dead, gtk-1, smells

## funny. (bug #987654)

## app-misc/some-package

#--- END OF EXAMPLES ---

# Matthias Schwarzott <zzam@gentoo.org> (28 Oct 2008)

# Masked until design of new udev init-script for >openrc-0.3.0

# is finished, Bug #240984.

=sys-fs/udev-130-r2

# Markus Dittrich <markusle@gentoo.org> (28 Oct 2008)

# New upstream version is currently masked due to an interface

# glitch with Qt-4.4.2 that needs to be looked at (bug #243362)

# Qt-4.3 users should probably be fine.

=sci-visualization/paraview-3.4.0

# Jim Ramsay <lack@gentoo.org> (27 Oct 2008)

# Masked for security flaws (Bug #239543), but some users still need it in the

# tree until all crashing issues are resolved (inasfar as they can actually *be*

# resolved

<net-www/netscape-flash-10.0.12.36

# Joerg Bornkessel <hd_brummy@gentoo.org> (27 Oct 2008)

# masked for testing

# http://www.vdr-portal.de/board/thread.php?threadid=74833 (german)

=net-www/xxv-1.2.1359

=x11-themes/xxv-skins-1.2.1359

# Federico Ferri <mescalinum@gentoo.org> (27 Oct 2008)

# Until Tcl-8.5 gets unmasked

>=dev-libs/newt-0.52.10

# Doug Goldstein <cardoe@gentoo.org> (27 Oct 2008)

# Masked for pending removal. Will be removed 27 Nov 2008.

# bug #244411

sys-libs/detect

# Mike Frysinger <vapier@gentoo.org> (27 Oct 2008)

# Does not work with latest DirectFB and ffmpeg #242036

dev-libs/DirectFB-extra

# Jesus Rivero <neurogeek@gentoo.org> (26 Oct 2008)

# Masked for removal in 30 days. This package is

# unmaintained/deprecated.

# See bug #239978 for reference.

dev-python/pyframer

# Rémi Cardona <remi@gentoo.org> (24 Oct 2008)

# version with _massive_ EXA patches from git master

# could very well kill kittens, DO NOT USE

=x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.2-r1

# Ben de Groot <yngwin@gentoo.org> (22 Oct 2008)

# Depends on hard-masked x11-libs/fltk:2

~www-client/dillo-2.0

# Ben de Groot <yngwin@gentoo.org> (21 Oct 2008)

# Pre-release snapshot of new major version

# Masked for testing, see bug 242774

=x11-libs/fltk-2.0_pre*

# Torsten Veller <tove@gentoo.org> (21 Oct 2008)

# Masked for removal in 30 days

# Old and unneeded or deprecated packages

# Added on 21 Oct 2008:

dev-perl/VCP-autrijus

dev-perl/PodToHTML

dev-perl/FileHandle-Deluxe

dev-perl/FileHandle-Rollback

dev-perl/Audio-Tools

# Added on 31 Oct 2008:

dev-perl/tagged

# Robin H. Johnson <robbat2@gentoo.org> (20 Oct 2008)

# Masked for removal in 30 days (see bugs #120220, #137998, #170782)

# genflags should never have been born.  Output needs to be specific per GCC

# version, and that's a big change.

app-portage/genflags

# Gilles Dartiguelongue <eva@gentoo.org> (20 Oct 2008)

# GNOME 2.24 mask being (and related)

>=net-irc/xchat-gnome-0.24.0

>=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.24.0

>=gnome-base/eel-2.24.0

>=gnome-base/nautilus-2.24.0

# GNOME 2.24 mask end

# Mart Raudsepp <leio@gentoo.org> (20 Oct 2008)

# Does not work well compared to 2.22, at least not without

# gnome-settings-daemon-2.24

>=gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.24

# Rémi Cardona <remi@gentoo.org> (19 Oct 2008)

# pre-release, masked for testing

=x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.4.98*

# Jorge Manuel B. S. Vicetto <jmbsvicetto@gentoo.org> (15 Oct 2008)

# Beta release

>=kde-misc/krusader-2.0.0_beta1

# Alexis Ballier <aballier@gentoo.org> (15 Oct 2008)

# Beta release, breaks a couple of packages

>=dev-lang/ocaml-3.11.0_beta1

# Peter Volkov <pva@gentoo.org> (13 Oct 2008)

# Does not work with sys-apps/net-tools inside container

# Trying to resolve issue inside openrc

>=sys-cluster/vzctl-3.0.22-r10

# Michael Sterrett <mr_bones_@gentoo.org> (13 Oct 2008)

# Maintainer mask of known broken version.

>=app-admin/syslog-ng-2.1

# Thilo Bangert <bangert@gentoo.org> (12 Oct 2008)

# Masked for removal in 30 days (see bug #240371)

# useless meta ebuild - never fully developed

net-mail/qmail-vmailmgr

# Rémi Cardona <remi@gentoo.org> (11 Oct 2008)

# Old versions, those are no longer maintained and

# should not be used, use 2.x instead

<x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.0.0

# Serkan Kaba <serkan@gentoo.org> (09 Oct 2008)

# Masked for removal in 30 days (see bug #240734)

# Included in gnu-classpath. No reverse dependencies.

dev-java/gnu-jaxp

# Olivier Crete <tester@gentoo.org> (06 Oct 2008)

# Masked for removal, upstream dead (bug #240045)

net-im/tmsnc

# Alexis Ballier <aballier@gentoo.org> (06 Oct 2008)

# API changes, the only reverse dep fails to build against it.

>=media-libs/libspiff-1.0.0

# Ali Polatel <hawking@gentoo.org> (05 Oct 2008)

# Masked until packages that don't work with it are fixed.

# see bug #230205 for more info

>=dev-lang/python-2.6

# Christian Parpart <trapni@gentoo.org> (04 Oct 2008)

# for testing/experienced users only

>=games-rpg/mangos-9999

# Gunnar Wrobel <wrobel@gentoo.org> 023 Oct 2008)

# Masked due to security issues.

# https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=236518

www-apps/dotproject

# Ben de Groot <yngwin@gentoo.org> (01 Oct 2008)

# Masked for brokenness. Last release 4 years ago. There are plenty

# alternatives. Pending removal in 30 days. Bug 226007

x11-misc/obpager

# Petteri Räty <betelgeuse@gentoo.org> (29 Sep 2008)

# Live ebuilds are more appropriate to overlays.

# See https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=227629

# for more details.

dev-lisp/abcl-cvs

# Christian Parpart <trapni@gentoo.org> (25 Sep 2008)

# for testing/experienced users only

>=sys-fs/zfs-fuse-9999

# Robin H. Johnson <robbat2@gentoo.org> (25 Sep 2008)

# Mainly intended for BSD world. Has multiple interface support.

>=net-misc/dhcpcd-4.99

# Ben de Groot <yngwin@gentoo.org> (23 Sep 2008)

# Mask for testing, possible ABI breakage (see bug 219227)

>=media-libs/libdvdnav-4.1.3

>=media-libs/libdvdread-4.1.3

# Alin Năstac <mrness@gentoo.org> (21 Sep 2008)

# Breaks L2TP connections (see bug 237132)

=net-misc/openswan-2.6*

# Keri Harris <keri@gentoo.org> (21 Sep 2008)

# Development version

=dev-lang/swi-prolog-5.7*

# Andreas Proschofsky <suka@gentoo.org> (20 Sep 2008)

# Masked for removal in 30 days. Both packages are broken

# and are unmaintained for ages. If you want a proper

# quickstarter for OpenOffice.org use the one which is

# provided with the source-based build of OOo.

app-office/ooqstart-gnome

app-office/oooqs

# MATSUU Takuto <matsuu@gentoo.org> (18 Sep 2008)

# Masked for removal in 60 days.

app-i18n/uim-svn

# Doug Goldstein <cardoe@gentoo.org> (17 Sep 2008)

# under development

gnome-extra/gnome-lirc-properties

# Peter Volkov <pva@gentoo.org> (17 Sep 2008)

# Development version, but yet nice :)

=net-analyzer/wireshark-1.1*

# Ulrich Mueller <ulm@gentoo.org> (15 Sep 2008)

# Broken MIME (RFC 1522) encoding of headers, bug 237730.

~app-emacs/vm-8.0.11.581

# Jeremy Olexa <darkside@gentoo.org> (13 Sep 2008)

# Masked for removal in 60 days. Dead upstream, old, no maintainer, based on 2.5

# kernel, doesn't build with glibc-2.8, bug # 231837, 204671, 226675

app-admin/powertweak

# Jeremy Olexa <darkside@gentoo.org> (13 Sep 2008)

# Masked for removal is 60 days. Broke, old, unmaintained. bug # 210689

x11-base/xdirectfb

# Jeremy Olexa <darkside@gentoo.org> (12 Sep 2008)

# Masked for removal in 60 days. Broken package, needs love due to automagic

# deps, missing kernel module, and other issues seen in bug #211702

app-emulation/sheepshaver

# Jeremy Olexa <darkside@gentoo.org> (12 Sep 2008)

# Masked for removal in 60 days. Broken in Gentoo for 1.5 years, no maintainer,

# automagic deps, non trivial to version bump due to now bundled packages.

# dev-lang/stratego comes for the ride becuase it depends on these two packages.

# See bug #159048

dev-libs/aterm

dev-libs/sdf2-bundle

dev-lang/stratego

# Jeremy Olexa <darkside@gentoo.org> (12 Sep 2008)

# Masked for removal in 60 days. dead upstream, broken on current systems. No

# maintainer, See bug #166875

net-misc/xf4vnc

# Carsten Lohrke <carlo@gentoo.org> (05 Sep 2008)

# Masked for removal. It's broken and abandoned.

app-portage/kuroo

# Tony Vroon <chainsaw@gentoo.org> (04 Sep 2008)

# First v4 branch ebuild for DHCP. Further testing is required, especially of

# the DHCP server. We can't yet inhibit the build of the server in this new

# build system either. You can try this out if you're sufficiently confident

# to send me patches or help me fix it. If that doesn't sound like you, this

# software is not yet ready for you. Thanks.

~net-misc/dhcp-4.0.0

# Jorge Manuel B. S. Vicetto <jmbsvicetto@gentoo.org> (03 Sep 2008)

# Restrict the following mask only to 4.0.* packages. KDE-4.1 won't enter

# the tree p. masked.

# Ingmar Vanhassel <ingmar@gentoo.org> (16 Jan 2008)

# Mask KDE 4.0.x for testing. This release of KDE 4 will not be unmasked.

# This is still not intended for mainstream so DO NOT KEYWORD IT without

# talking to the KDE herd first.

# KDE 4 guide: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4.xml

=kde-base/amor-4.0*

=kde-base/ark-4.0*

=kde-base/blinken-4.0*

=kde-base/bovo-4.0*

=kde-base/cervisia-4.0*

=kde-base/dolphin-4.0*

=kde-base/drkonqi-4.0*

=kde-base/gwenview-4.0*

=kde-base/juk-4.0*

=kde-base/kalgebra-4.0*

=kde-base/kalzium-4.0*

=kde-base/kamera-4.0*

=kde-base/kanagram-4.0*

=kde-base/kappfinder-4.0*

=kde-base/kapptemplate-4.0*

=kde-base/kate-4.0*

=kde-base/katomic-4.0*

=kde-base/kbattleship-4.0*

=kde-base/kblackbox-4.0*

=kde-base/kbounce-4.0*

=kde-base/kbruch-4.0*

=kde-base/kbugbuster-4.0*

=kde-base/kcachegrind-4.0*

=kde-base/kcalc-4.0*

=kde-base/kcharselect-4.0*

=kde-base/kcheckpass-4.0*

=kde-base/kcminit-4.0*

=kde-base/kcmshell-4.0*

=kde-base/kcolorchooser-4.0*

=kde-base/kcontrol-4.0*

=kde-base/kcron-4.0*

=kde-base/kde-4.0*

=kde-base/kdeaccessibility-4.0*

=kde-base/kdeaccessibility-colorschemes-4.0*

=kde-base/kdeaccessibility-iconthemes-4.0*

=kde-base/kdeaccessibility-meta-4.0*

=kde-base/kdeaccounts-plugin-4.0*

=kde-base/kdeadmin-4.0*

=kde-base/kdeadmin-meta-4.0*

=kde-base/kdeartwork-4.0*

=kde-base/kdeartwork-colorschemes-4.0*

=kde-base/kdeartwork-emoticons-4.0*

=kde-base/kdeartwork-icewm-themes-4.0*

=kde-base/kdeartwork-iconthemes-4.0*

=kde-base/kdeartwork-kscreensaver-4.0*

=kde-base/kdeartwork-kworldclock-4.0*

=kde-base/kdeartwork-meta-4.0*

=kde-base/kdeartwork-sounds-4.0*

=kde-base/kdeartwork-styles-4.0*

=kde-base/kdeartwork-wallpapers-4.0*

=kde-base/kdebase-4.0*

=kde-base/kdebase-data-4.0*

=kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-4.0*

=kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.0*

=kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.0*

=kde-base/kdebugdialog-4.0*

=kde-base/kdeedu-4.0*

=kde-base/kdeedu-meta-4.0*

=kde-base/kdegames-4.0*

=kde-base/kdegames-meta-4.0*

=kde-base/kdegraphics-4.0*

=kde-base/kdegraphics-meta-4.0*

=kde-base/kde-l10n-4.0*

=kde-base/kdelibs-4.0*

=kde-base/kde-menu-4.0*

=kde-base/kde-menu-icons-4.0*

=kde-base/kde-meta-4.0*

=kde-base/kdemultimedia-4.0*

=kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves-4.0*

=kde-base/kdemultimedia-meta-4.0*

=kde-base/kdenetwork-4.0*

=kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing-4.0*

=kde-base/kdenetwork-meta-4.0*

=kde-base/kdepasswd-4.0*

=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.0*

=kde-base/kdesdk-4.0*

=kde-base/kdesdk-kioslaves-4.0*

=kde-base/kdesdk-meta-4.0*

=kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.0*

=kde-base/kdesdk-scripts-4.0*

=kde-base/kdessh-4.0*

=kde-base/kdesu-4.0*

=kde-base/kdetoys-4.0*

=kde-base/kdetoys-meta-4.0*

=kde-base/kdeutils-4.0*

=kde-base/kdeutils-meta-4.0*

=kde-base/kde-wallpapers-4.0*

=kde-base/kdewebdev-4.0*

=kde-base/kdewebdev-meta-4.0*

=kde-base/kdf-4.0*

=kde-base/kdialog-4.0*

=kde-base/kdm-4.0*

=kde-base/kdnssd-4.0*

=kde-base/keditbookmarks-4.0*

=kde-base/kfile-4.0*

=kde-base/kfilereplace-4.0*

=kde-base/kfind-4.0*

=kde-base/kfloppy-4.0*

=kde-base/kfourinline-4.0*

=kde-base/kgamma-4.0*

=kde-base/kgeography-4.0*

=kde-base/kget-4.0*

=kde-base/kgoldrunner-4.0*

=kde-base/kgpg-4.0*

=kde-base/khangman-4.0*

=kde-base/khelpcenter-4.0*

=kde-base/khotkeys-4.0*

=kde-base/kig-4.0*

=kde-base/kimagemapeditor-4.0*

=kde-base/kinfocenter-4.0*

=kde-base/kioclient-4.0*

=kde-base/kiriki-4.0*

=kde-base/kiten-4.0*

=kde-base/kjots-4.0*

=kde-base/kjumpingcube-4.0*

=kde-base/klettres-4.0*

=kde-base/klines-4.0*

=kde-base/klinkstatus-4.0*

=kde-base/klipper-4.0*

=kde-base/kmag-4.0*

=kde-base/kmahjongg-4.0*

=kde-base/kmenuedit-4.0*

=kde-base/kmilo-4.0*

=kde-base/kmimetypefinder-4.0*

=kde-base/kmines-4.0*

=kde-base/kmix-4.0*

=kde-base/kmousetool-4.0*

=kde-base/kmouth-4.0*

=kde-base/kmplot-4.0*

=kde-base/knetattach-4.0*

=kde-base/knetwalk-4.0*

=kde-base/knetworkconf-4.0*

=kde-base/knewsticker-4.0*

=kde-base/knewstuff-4.0*

=kde-base/knotify-4.0*

=kde-base/kolf-4.0*

=kde-base/kolourpaint-4.0*

=kde-base/kompare-4.0*

=kde-base/konqueror-4.0*

=kde-base/konquest-4.0*

=kde-base/konsole-4.0*

=kde-base/kopete-4.0*

=kde-base/kpasswdserver-4.0*

=kde-base/kpat-4.0*

=kde-base/kpercentage-4.0*

=kde-base/kppp-4.0*

=kde-base/kquitapp-4.0*

=kde-base/krdc-4.0*

=kde-base/kreadconfig-4.0*

=kde-base/kreversi-4.0*

=kde-base/krfb-4.0*

=kde-base/kruler-4.0*

=kde-base/krunner-4.0*

=kde-base/ksame-4.0*

=kde-base/kscd-4.0*

=kde-base/kscreensaver-4.0*

=kde-base/kshisen-4.0*

=kde-base/ksmserver-4.0*

=kde-base/ksnapshot-4.0*

=kde-base/kspaceduel-4.0*

=kde-base/ksplash-4.0*

=kde-base/ksquares-4.0*

=kde-base/kstars-4.0*

=kde-base/kstart-4.0*

=kde-base/kstartupconfig-4.0*

=kde-base/kstyles-4.0*

=kde-base/ksudoku-4.0*

=kde-base/ksysguard-4.0*

=kde-base/ksystraycmd-4.0*

=kde-base/kteatime-4.0*

=kde-base/ktimer-4.0*

=kde-base/ktimezoned-4.0*

=kde-base/ktip-4.0*

=kde-base/ktouch-4.0*

=kde-base/ktraderclient-4.0*

=kde-base/kttsd-4.0*

=kde-base/ktuberling-4.0*

=kde-base/kturtle-4.0*

=kde-base/ktux-4.0*

=kde-base/kuiserver-4.0*

=kde-base/kuiviewer-4.0*

=kde-base/kurifilter-plugins-4.0*

=kde-base/kuser-4.0*

=kde-base/kwallet-4.0*

=kde-base/kweather-4.0*

=kde-base/kwin-4.0*

=kde-base/kwordquiz-4.0*

=kde-base/kworldclock-4.0*

=kde-base/kwrite-4.0*

=kde-base/libkcddb-4.0*

=kde-base/libkcompactdisc-4.0*

=kde-base/libkdeedu-4.0*

=kde-base/libkdegames-4.0*

=kde-base/libkmahjongg-4.0*

=kde-base/libkonq-4.0*

=kde-base/libkscan-4.0*

=kde-base/libkworkspace-4.0*

=kde-base/libplasma-4.0*

=kde-base/libtaskmanager-4.0*

=kde-base/lilo-config-4.0*

=kde-base/lskat-4.0*

=kde-base/marble-4.0*

=kde-base/nepomuk-4.0*

=kde-base/nsplugins-4.0*

=kde-base/okular-4.0*

=kde-base/parley-4.0*

=kde-base/phonon-4.0*

=kde-base/plasma-4.0*

=kde-base/poxml-4.0*

=kde-base/secpolicy-4.0*

=kde-base/solid-4.0*

=kde-base/soliduiserver-4.0*

=kde-base/strigi-analyzer-4.0*

=kde-base/superkaramba-4.0*

=kde-base/svgpart-4.0*

=kde-base/sweeper-4.0*

=kde-base/systemsettings-4.0*

=kde-base/umbrello-4.0*

=kde-base/dragonplayer-2*

# Jorge Manuel B. S. Vicetto <jmbsvicetto@gentoo.org> (03 Sep 2008)

# Restrict the following mask only to 4.0.* packages. KDE-4.1 won't enter

# the tree p. masked.

# Bo Ørsted Andresen <zlin@gentoo.org> (11 Feb 2008)

# Mask KDE 4.0.x extragear apps for testing.

# KDE 4 guide: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4.xml

=kde-base/kcoloredit-4.0*

=kde-base/kfax-4.0*

=kde-base/kiconedit-4.0*

=kde-base/kpovmodeler-4.0*

=kde-misc/extragear-plasma-4*

=kde-misc/kgrab-0.1*

=kde-misc/kgraphviewer-2*

=kde-misc/kio_gopher-0.1*

kde-misc/kio_perldoc

=kde-misc/libksane-0.1*

=kde-misc/rsibreak-0.9*

=kde-misc/yakuake-2.9.2

=net-p2p/kmldonkey-2*

# Jorge Manuel B. S. Vicetto <jmbsvicetto@gentoo.org> (03 Sep 2008)

# Restrict the following mask only to 4.0.* packages. KDE-4.1 won't enter

# the tree p. masked.

# Timo Gurr <tgurr@gentoo.org> (22 Feb 2008)

# Mask KDE4 versions of ktorrent as long as KDE4 is masked.

=net-p2p/ktorrent-3.0*

# Michael Marineau <marineam@gentoo.org> (03 Sep 2008)

# Unmaintained and out of date security wise,

# Please use 2.6.18 instead if it supports your hardware.

=sys-kernel/xen-sources-2.6.20*

=sys-kernel/xen-sources-2.6.21*

## Daniel Black <dragonheart@gentoo.org> (31 Aug 2008)

## Masked for removal.

# old stuff suffering bit rot. old libs that nothing depends

# on.

app-crypt/cryptplug

dev-tcltk/tclgpgme

~app-crypt/gpgme-0.3.14

# Rémi Cardona <remi@gentoo.org> (30 Aug 2008)

# major file collisions, see bug #236124

=media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10.9

# Ricardo Mendoza <ricmm@gentoo.org> (28 Aug 2008)

# Beta driver, masking corresponding packages

~x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-177.70

~media-video/nvidia-settings-177.70

# Ricardo Mendoza <ricmm@gentoo.org> (27 Aug 2008)

# Beta driver, masking corresponding nvidia-settings

~x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-177.68

~media-video/nvidia-settings-177.68

# Christian Hoffmann <hoffie@gentoo.org> (26 Aug 2008)

# Masked for security, bug 235052; codebase seems to have lots of problems,

# needs time to fix or final removing, see the referenced bug for progress

www-apps/phpcollab

# Ricardo Mendoza <ricmm@gentoo.org> (21 Aug 2008)

# Beta driver, masking corresponding nvidia-settings

~media-video/nvidia-settings-177.67

# Ricardo Mendoza <ricmm@gentoo.org> (20 Aug 2008)

# Beta driver, unsupported by nVidia

~x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-177.67

# Marijn Schouten <hkBst@gentoo.org> (18 Aug 2008)

# masked for removal, bug 229915

>dev-scheme/drscheme-100

# Michael Sterrett <mr_bones_@gentoo.org> (17 Aug 2008)

# Security masked: bug #222119

games-fps/tremulous

# Tiziano Müller <dev-zero@gentoo.org> (16 Aug 2008)

# mask live ebuild (no bundled sqlalchemy anymore)

=media-video/griffith-9999

# Tiziano Müller <dev-zero@gentoo.org> (16 Aug 2008)

# Masked for testing

>=dev-python/sqlalchemy-0.5.0_beta3

# Alin Năstac <mrness@gentoo.org> (15 Aug 2008)

# Upstream has stopped working on this project in favor of built in

# Not working on kernels >= 2.6.20 & dead upstream.

# Masked for removal in ~60 days by treecleaners.

net-dialup/bewan-adsl

# Alin Năstac <mrness@gentoo.org> (15 Aug 2008)

# Upstream has stopped working on this project in favor of built in

# Kernels >= 2.6.16 have support for this device. Also, upstream seems dead.

# Masked for removal in ~60 days by treecleaners.

net-dialup/eagle-usb

# Tiziano Müller <dev-zero@gentoo.org> (15 Aug 2008)

# Masked for testing (works with >=dev-libs/xerces-c-3.0.0)

=dev-libs/xqilla-9999

# Robin H. Johnson <robbat2@gentoo.org> (13 Aug 2008)

# Masked for testing

=sys-libs/db-4.7*

# Jesus Rivero <neurogeek@gentoo.org> (11 Aug 2008)

# Masked for removal in 30 days. These packages are

# unmaintained/deprecated and break stable tree.

# See bug #231675 for reference.

dev-python/twisted-xish

dev-python/twisted-pair

dev-python/twisted-flow

# Jesus Rivero <neurogeek@gentoo.org> (11 Aug 2008)

# Masked for removal in 30 days. Twibber is

# unmaintained and depends on dev-python/twisted-xish

# that is to be removed from the tree

# See bug #231675 for reference.

dev-python/twibber

# Mike Doty <kingtaco@gentoo.org> (11 Aug 2008)

# Masked due to build failure, bug 234448

=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-20080810

# Michael Sterrett <mr_bones_@gentoo.org> (04 Aug 2008)

# Security masked: bug #233929

<games-simulation/openttd-0.6.3

# Samuli Suominen <drac@gentoo.org> (3 Aug 2008)

# Unmaintained. Masked for removal wrt #233394.

# Open security bugs  #208566, #215006 and #231836.

media-video/mplayer-bin

# Diego Pettenò <flameeyes@gentoo.org> (2 Aug 2008)

# Deprecated upstream in favour of Linux-PAM's own SHA512 support.

# If you want to enable SHA512 passwords, enable the sha512 USE flag

# for sys-auth/pambase instead.

# Note that it requires glibc 2.7 or later.

# Scheduled for removal on September 2nd

sys-auth/pam_sha512

# Raúl Porcel <armin76@gentoo.org> (1 Aug 2008)

# This is just for preview

>=www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-3.1_alpha1

# Chris Gianelloni <wolf31o2@gentoo.org> (28 Jul 2008)

# These are masked for removal.  Please leave this mask in place, even after the

# packages have been removed, until at least December 2008.  These packages have

# been replaced by the Gentoo Release Engineering repository, available via

# http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/releng/

dev-util/livecd-kconfigs

dev-util/livecd-specs

# Tiziano Müller <dev-zero@gentoo.org> (26 Jul 2008)

# Needs testing, no release yet

dev-db/ctdb

# Alin Năstac <mrness@gentoo.org> (24 Jul 2008)

# This version stops responding after awhile (#229049).

=net-proxy/privoxy-3.0.8

# Marcelo Goes <vanquirius@gentoo.org> (12 Jul 2008)

# rlog-1.4 breaks encfs, see bug 228951

>=dev-libs/rlog-1.4

# MATSUU Takuto <matsuu@gentoo.org> (10 Jul 2008)

# mask for security bug #231283

dev-cpp/poslib

net-dns/posadis

net-dns/mfedit

net-dns/dnsquery

# Alexis Ballier <aballier@gentoo.org> (9 Jul 2008)

# Latest slv2 release has API changes

# media-sound/traverso fails to build against it

>=media-libs/slv2-0.6.0

# Markus Ullmann <jokey@gentoo.org> (7 Jul 2008)

# mask for security bug #190667

net-irc/bitchx

# Raúl Porcel <armin76@gentoo.org> (6 Jul 2008)

# 0.13.1 is not supported by anything in the tree, yet

=net-libs/rb_libtorrent-0.13.1

# Carsten Lohrke <carlo@gentoo.org> (30 Jun 2008)

# Masking as it's pretty broken for a long while now.

# Will investigate in a few days.

dev-db/rekall

# Samuli Suominen <drac@gentoo.org> (24 Jun 2008)

# Unported to Portaudio v19

=media-sound/denemo-0.7.7

games-simulation/cultivation

# Michael Sterrett <mr_bones_@gentoo.org> (23 Jun 2008)

# Now a part of gnome-games

games-board/glchess

# Alin Năstac <mrness@gentoo.org> (20 Jun 2008)

# Non-working version (#211327)

=net-libs/wvstreams-4.4.1*

# Ben de Groot <yngwin@gentoo.org> (20 Jun 2008)

# == The great ffmpeg new headers mask (bug #214740) ==

# Maintainers have been given ample advance warning of the change in headers

# location of media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326, see bug 214740 and dependant

# bugs. The following packages are masked now because they are incompatible,

# and have not yet been fixed. (~arch versions only, because stable versions

# will build against current stable ffmpeg)

# sound herd, bug 218099:

media-sound/potamus

# voip herd, bug 218102:

media-libs/mediastreamer

# no herd, bug 218105:

# mpeg4ip-1.5.0.1-r5 has new patches

=media-video/mpeg4ip-1.5.0.1-r3

=media-video/mpeg4ip-1.5.0.1-r4

# Tony Vroon <chainsaw@gentoo.org> (08 May 2008)

# Beta driver, unsupported by nVidia

~x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-177.13

~media-video/nvidia-settings-177.13

# Ryan Hill <dirtyepic@gentoo.org> (18 Jun 2008)

# Consolidated linuxfromscratch ebuilds into one.

# Please use app-doc/linuxfromscratch instead.

# Masked for removal 20080718.

app-doc/linuxfromscratch-html

app-doc/linuxfromscratch-pdf

app-doc/linuxfromscratch-text

# Jeroen Roovers <jer@gentoo.org> (17 Jun 2008)

# Masked for security bug #226079.

<=www-client/opera-9.27

# Krzysiek Pawlik <nelchael@gentoo.org> (12 Jun 2008)

# Testing new version.

>=dev-java/hessian-3.0.20

=dev-java/mx4j-core-3.0.2

=dev-java/mx4j-tools-3.0.2

=dev-java/mx4j-3.0.2

# Joe Peterson <lavajoe@gentoo.org> (09 Jun 2008)

# Live ebuilds too volatile for normal use.

# User's who need to test these should unmask explicitly.

=sys-fs/btrfs-9999

=sys-fs/btrfs-progs-9999

# Fernando J. Pereda <ferdy@gentoo.org> (07 Jun 2008)

# Using the git porcelain is recommended over cogito.

# gitweb is installed by the git ebuild

dev-util/cogito

www-apps/gitweb

# Tiziano Müller <dev-zero@gentoo.org> (07 Jun 2008)

# Live SVN Ebuild

=dev-python/django-9999

# Samuli Suominen <drac@gentoo.org> (05 Jun 2008)

# Masked for testing wrt #163724

dev-libs/libffi

x11-libs/gtk-server

virtual/libffi

>=dev-libs/g-wrap-1.9.11

>=dev-scheme/guile-gnome-platform-2.16.0

# Alexis Ballier <aballier@gentoo.org> (04 Jun 2008)

# Beta versions, need testing

>=app-office/lyx-1.6.0_beta

# Peter Alfredsen <loki_val@gentoo.org> (04 Jun 2008)

# o Fails its own tests in horrendous ways (buuh!)

=dev-libs/xmlrpc-c-1.15*

# Raúl Porcel <armin76@gentoo.org> (03 Jun 2008)

# P.mask snapshots

>=net-libs/rb_libtorrent-0.13_p2335

>=net-p2p/qbittorrent-1.1.0_beta1

# Jurek Bartuszek <jurek@gentoo.org> (01 Jun 2008)

# Not used by anything anymore

# Masked for removal in 30 days

dev-dotnet/jscall-sharp

# Raúl Porcel <armin76@gentoo.org> (29 May 2008)

# resolvconf-gentoo is deprecated, please use

# net-dns/openresolv, bug #219270

net-dns/resolvconf-gentoo

# Joe Peterson <lavajoe@gentoo.org> (28 May 2008)

# Beta 25 is broken - intermittently does not work (bombs out).

# Will test new beta (26) and unmask if working.

>=media-gfx/povray-3.7.0_beta

# Rémi Cardona <remi@gentoo.org> (27 Mai 2008)

# mildly broken, see bug #156583

=app-text/gtranslator-1.1.7

# Vlastimil Babka <caster@gentoo.org> (20 May 2008)

# Masked for testing

=app-arch/rpm-5*

# Tiziano Müller <dev-zero@gentoo.org> (19 May 2008)

# Masked for removal in 30 days. Dead upstream.

dev-db/pgeasy

dev-db/pgst

# Zac Medico <zmedico@gentoo.org> (18 May 2008)

# Masked to ensure that pseudo-downgrade happens correctly, following

# version scheme change from YYYYMMDD to 3.0.YYYYMMDD.

>net-print/foomatic-db-ppds-20000000

>net-print/foomatic-db-20000000

# Rémi Cardona <remi@gentoo.org> (16 Apr 2008)

# Masked until somebody picks it up

dev-cpp/bakery

# Diego Pettenò <flameeyes@gentoo.org> (11 May 2008)

# Release candidate version, masked for testing.

=app-admin/sudo-1.7.0_rc*

# Ulrich Mueller <ulm@gentoo.org> (10 May 2008)

# LessTif is unsupported since it has open issues with several packages.

# See bug 193505 and bug 204249. You are on your own here.

x11-libs/lesstif

# Tony Vroon <chainsaw@gentoo.org> (08 May 2008)

# Beta driver, unsupported by nVidia

~x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.08

~media-video/nvidia-settings-173.08

# Michael Sterrett <mr_bones_@gentoo.org> (05 May 2008)

# masked until bug #217901 is fixed, again.

# Still has broken deps and missing license.

games-server/greenhouse

# Lennart Kolmodin <kolmodin@gentoo.org> (04 May 2008)

# Some of the older 0.9x regex packages are experimental versions and does

# not work with ghc-6.8. There are now newer versions that should be used

# instead. This replaces the older package mask by Duncan Coutts.

=dev-haskell/regex-compat-0.90

=dev-haskell/regex-base-0.91

=dev-haskell/regex-posix-0.92

# Ulrich Mueller <ulm@gentoo.org> (27 Apr 2008)

# CVS snapshot, bug 219449.

~app-emacs/navi2ch-1.7.5_p20080325

# Markus Ullmann <jokey@gentoo.org> (21 Apr 2008)

# mask beta version

=net-libs/gloox-1.0_beta*

# Diego Pettenò <flameeyes@gentoo.org> (19 Apr 2008)

# Masked until we remove "children" .la files, or get better tools -

# like a revdep-rebuild that does not require an actual rebuild.

~dev-libs/popt-1.14

=media-libs/libogg-1.1.3-r1

# Richard Brown <rbrown@gentoo.org> (16 Apr 2008)

# Masked for test

=dev-lang/ruby-1.8.7*

# Matthias Schwarzott <zzam@gentoo.org> (15 Apr 2008)

# Superseded by vdr-dvdswitch and no longer maintained

media-plugins/vdr-dvdselect

# Marijn Schouten <hkBst@gentoo.org> (14 Apr 2008)

# binary package, now subsumed by binary use flag on mlton itself

# will be removed

dev-lang/mlton-bin

=dev-lang/mlton-20040227

# Gilles Dartiguelongue <eva@gentoo.org> (12 Apr 2008)

# Masking gnome-system-tools because it is broken,

# to help fix it, see bug #214265

=app-admin/gnome-system-tools-2.14*

=app-admin/system-tools-backends-1.4*

# Ben de Groot <yngwin@gentoo.org> (12 Apr 2008)

# Ebuild needs more work

media-sound/lastfmproxy

# Raúl Porcel <armin76@gentoo.org> (8 Apr 2008)

# Masked for testing

>=mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-3.0_alpha1

>=mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-bin-3.0_alpha1

# Ben de Groot <yngwin@gentoo.org> (7 Apr 2008)

# Versioning scheme change after pkgmove from -svn

>=media-libs/x264-20000101

>=media-video/x264-encoder-20000101

# Benedikt Böhm <hollow@gentoo.org> (6 Apr 2008)

# Mask ebuilds using new qmail.eclass for testing

=mail-mta/mini-qmail-1.06

=mail-mta/netqmail-1.06

=mail-mta/qmail-ldap-1.03-r8

=net-mail/checkpassword-0.90-r3

=net-mail/cmd5checkpw-0.30-r1

=net-mail/dot-forward-0.71-r3

=sys-apps/ucspi-ssl-0.70-r1

=sys-apps/ucspi-tcp-0.88-r17

=sys-process/daemontools-0.76-r6

# Christian Faulhammer <opfer@gentoo.org> (01 Apr 2008)

# Masked for security reasons: bug 215699

<net-misc/ltsp-5

# Denis Dupeyron <calchan@gentoo.org> (31 Mar 2008)

# New versions using guile-1.8 and gtk-2 used to build and run at some point,

# but not anymore. If you know how or want to fix this feel free to contact

# me. Warning: dependency hell.

=sci-electronics/gwave-20070514

# Hanno Boeck <hanno@gentoo.org> (31 Mar 2008)

# As 1.3.3.x became a stable series and 1.3.4 has crash issues, mask it for now.

=app-office/scribus-1.3.4-r1

# Markus Ullmann <jokey@gentoo.org> (27 Mar 2008)

# mask beta version

=mail-filter/MailScanner-4.68.6.1

# Joerg Bornkessel <hd_brummy@gentoo.org (26 Mar 2008)

# initial ebuild masked for testing

=app-misc/iguanaIR-0.93

# Caleb Tennis <caleb@gentoo.org> (26 Mar 2008)

# Masking per dev-zero request for more testing time

=dev-db/libpq-8.3*

=dev-db/postgresql-8.3*

# Luca Barbato <lu_zero@gentoo.org> (26 Mar 2008)

# huge ffmpeg migration mask

# we leave intermediate version masked, unmasking 20080326 -yngwin

=media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080206

# William L. Thomson Jr. <wltjr@gentoo.org> (25 Mar 2008)

# Masked due to bugs and availability of forked alternative Frostwire.

# Which is more equivalent to Limewire Pro and has been added to portage.

# This ebuild will be moved to the java junkyard overlay when Frostwire

# is unmasked or stabilized.

net-p2p/limewire

# Mike Doty <kingtaco@gentoo.org> (24 Mar 2008)

# Masked due to lack of testing and user rewritten ebuild/conf.d/init.d.

# Use at your own risk.  Bug 196096.

>=sys-block/open-iscsi-2.0.868_rc1

# Joerg Bornkessel <hd_brummy@gentoo.org> (11 Mar 2008)

# masked for testing

# http://www.vdr-portal.de/board/thread.php?threadid=74833 (german)

=net-www/xxv-1.2.1308

=net-www/xxv-1.2.1315

# Tristan Heaven <nyhm@gentoo.org> (21 Mar 2008)

# Needs testing

>=games-strategy/warzone2100-2.1_beta2

# Colin Morey <peitolm@gentoo.org> (20 Mar 2008)

# Masked for testing, closing lots of little bugs

=mail-mta/exim-4.69-r1

# Donnie Berkholz <dberkholz@gentoo.org> (17 Mar 2008)

# Most apps that use lm_sensors aren't compatible with the new version

>=sys-apps/lm_sensors-3

# Wolfram Schlich <wschlich@gentoo.org> (13 Mar 2008)

# mondo-rescue previously was a candidate for complete

# removal and is now a candidate for being proxy-maintained

# (see bug #106497)

app-backup/mondo-rescue

sys-apps/mindi

sys-apps/mindi-busybox

# Christian Faulhammer <opfer@gentoo.org> (11 Mar 2008)

# masked for testing

=app-portage/gatt-9999

# Doug Goldstein <cardoe@gentoo.org> (10 Mar 2008)

# upstream MythTV development versions

# complain upstream if something is broken

# or if it's specific to the ebuild, any bugs that get

# filed require a patch. i.e. if you can't patch it

# you shouldn't be running this version

>=media-tv/mythtv-0.22_alpha1

>=x11-themes/mythtv-themes-0.22_alpha1

>=media-plugins/mytharchive-0.22_alpha1

>=media-plugins/mythbrowser-0.22_alpha1

>=media-plugins/mythcontrols-0.22_alpha1

>=media-plugins/mythflix-0.22_alpha1

>=media-plugins/mythgallery-0.22_alpha1

>=media-plugins/mythgame-0.22_alpha1

>=media-plugins/mythmovies-0.22_alpha1

>=media-plugins/mythmusic-0.22_alpha1

>=media-plugins/mythnews-0.22_alpha1

>=media-plugins/mythphone-0.22_alpha1

>=media-plugins/mythvideo-0.22_alpha1

>=media-plugins/mythweather-0.22_alpha1

>=www-apps/mythweb-0.22_alpha1

>=media-plugins/mythzoneminder-0.22_alpha1

# Jeroen Roovers <jer@gentoo.org> (10 Mar 2008)

# development version:

>=app-admin/sysstat-8.1.1

# MATSUU Takuto <matsuu@gentoo.org> (8 Mar 2008)

# Masked for Bug 173467

=dev-lang/tcl-8.5*

=dev-lang/tk-8.5*

>=net-im/coccinella-0.96.10

# Tiziano Müller <dev-zero@gentoo.org> (8 Mar 2008)

# Mask pre-version

=net-fs/samba-3.2*

# Diego Pettenò <flameeyes@gentoo.org> (6 Mar 2008)

# Mask pending fix for new pambase, see bug #212452

=x11-apps/xdm-1.1.6-r1

# Chris Gianelloni <wolf31o2@gentoo.org> (3 Mar 2008)

# Masking due to security bug #194607 and security bug #204067

games-fps/doom3

games-fps/doom3-chextrek

games-fps/doom3-data

games-fps/doom3-demo

games-fps/doom3-ducttape

games-fps/doom3-dungeon

games-fps/doom3-eventhorizon

games-fps/doom3-hellcampaign

games-fps/doom3-inhell

games-fps/doom3-lms

games-fps/doom3-mitm

games-fps/doom3-opencoop

games-fps/doom3-phantasm

games-fps/doom3-roe

games-fps/quake4-bin

games-fps/quake4-data

games-fps/quake4-deltactf

games-fps/quake4-demo

# Benedikt Böhm <hollow@gentoo.org> (23 Feb 2008)

# Masked due to security issues.

# https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=211166

www-apps/joomla

www-apps/mambo

www-apps/moregroupware

www-apps/net2ftp

www-apps/wordpress

www-apps/xoops

# Alon Bar-Lev <alonbl@gentoo.org> (23 Feb 2008)

# These are not yet stable.

>=sys-fs/dazuko-2.3.5_pre

sys-fs/redirfs

# Chris Gianelloni <wolf31o2@gentoo.org> (20 Feb 2008)

# Masking these so people will quit installing them on their systems.  These

# packages are designed for use on the LiveCD only and will do unspeakably

# horrible and unexpected things on a normal system.  YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!!!

=app-misc/livecd-tools-1.2

#sys-apps/hwsetup

#x11-misc/mkxf86config

# Raúl Porcel <armin76@gentoo.org> (18 Feb 2008)

# Probably breaks a lot of stuff, needs testing

=net-wireless/wireless-tools-30_pre*

# Samuli Suominen <drac@gentoo.org> (12 Feb 2008)

# If 0.20 fails with hardmasked ffmpeg snapshot,

# try this instead.

~media-video/ffmpeg2theora-9999

# Sebastien Fabbro <bicatali@gentoo.org> (05 Feb 2008)

# sci-libs/metis-5.* still experimental

>=sci-libs/metis-4.99

# Wulf C. Krueger <philantrop@gentoo.org> (04 Feb 2008)

# This package has been pretty much broken since 3.5.6.

# cf. bug 164027

>=kde-base/pykde-3.5.6

# Ulrich Mueller <ulm@gentoo.org> (01 Feb 2008)

# Emacs 23 virtual, unmask after Emacs 23 release

>=virtual/emacs-23

# Peter Volkov <pva@gentoo.org> (28 Jan 2008)

# net-snmp and sussen are broken with it, bug #205280

=app-arch/rpm-4.4.7-r3

# Luca Barbato <lu_zero@gentoo.org> (28 Jan 2008)

# linking broken

=app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.1

# Mike Frysinger <vapier@gentoo.org> (26 Jan 2008)

# Requires modular LSM support in the kernel which was

# removed in linux-2.6.24 #207421

sys-apps/rlocate

# Gilles Dartiguelongue <eva@gentoo.org> (24 Jan 2008)

# add masked gnome-system-tools-2.20 and dependencies

# for testing purpose

dev-libs/liboobs

>=app-admin/system-tools-backends-2

>=app-admin/gnome-system-tools-2.20

# Stefaan De Roeck <stefaan@gentoo.org> (24 Jan 2008)

# mask cvs-pulled version as it may not be ready for public use

# see bug #205829

>sys-libs/libraw1394-1.3.0

# Saleem Abdulrasool <compnerd@gentoo.org> (22 Jan 2008)

# Never was stabled, and will not work with future versions of HAL.  Remove when

# HAL 0.5.10 is stabled on all arches.

gnome-extra/hal-device-manager

# Michael Sterrett <mr_bones_@gentoo.org> (15 Jan 2008)

# Security mask (bug #190835)

# https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=190835

games-fps/doomsday

games-fps/doomsday-resources

# Markus Ullmann <jokey@gentoo.org> (13 Jan 2008)

# contrib modules need to be added back and needs general testing

>=net-nds/openldap-2.4

# Peter Volkov <pva@gentoo.org> (06 Jan 2008)

# Masked unstable sources

>=sys-kernel/openvz-sources-2.6.22

# Luca Barbato <lu_zero@gentoo.org> (05 Jan 2008)

# Security issues spotted

# Superceeded by feng and libnemesi

# Pending removal

media-video/fenice

media-video/nemesi

# Lennart Kolmodin <kolmodin@gentoo.org> (01 Jan 2008)

# hs-plugins only works with the outdated GHC 6.4.2 compiler,

# and has not been updated upstream for two years.

# Pending removal 01 Feb 2008

dev-haskell/hs-plugins

# Mart Raudsepp <leio@gentoo.org> (28 Dec 2007)

# Live Subversion ebuild until pending first upstream release

=games-mud/wxmud-9999

# MATSUU Takuto <matsuu@gentoo.org> (27 Dec 2007)

# Upstream gone, nothing depends on this.

# pending removal. Remove in 30 days

# https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=177912

dev-tcltk/Tk_Theme

# Christian Hoffmann <hoffie@gentoo.org> (27 Dec 2007)

# broken (leads to random segfaults); masked until someone steps up to

# maintain it or it will finally get removed

dev-php5/php-java-bridge

# Carsten Lohrke <carlo@gentoo.org> (23 Dec 2007)

# Abandonware. Masked for removal.

net-misc/fsh

dev-lang/entity

# Ulrich Mueller <ulm@gentoo.org> (21 Dec 2007)

# Christian Faulhammer <opfer@gentoo.org>

# CVS snapshots, bug #185106

=app-emacs/emacs-w3m-1.4.4_p*

=app-emacs/wanderlust-2.15.5_pre*

# Ulrich Mueller <ulm@gentoo.org> (21 Dec 2007)

# Christian Faulhammer <opfer@gentoo.org>

# Live SVN ebuilds

~app-emacs/gentoo-syntax-9999

~app-emacs/ngnus-9999

# Marijn Schouten <hkBst@gentoo.org> (20 Dec 2007)

# Broken, bug 202880

>=dev-scheme/gambit-4.1.1

# Ingmar Vanhassel <ingmar@gentoo.org> (10 Mar 2008)

# Masked for testing, various dependencies still need to be updated...

# yngwin 12 Aug 08: unmasking only 4.4.1, leaving 4.4.0 in place for

# the moment, pending later removal

~x11-libs/qt-4.4.0

~x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.0

~x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.0

~x11-libs/qt-demo-4.4.0

~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.0

~x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.0

~x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.0

~x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.0

~x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.0

~x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.4.0

~x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.0

~x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.0

~x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.0

~x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.0

~x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.0

# Jeroen Roovers <jer@gentoo.org> (17 Dec 2007)

# Masked pending removal - see bug #202391

# Please switch to sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

sys-kernel/hppa-sources

# Peter Volkov <pva@gentoo.org> (13 Dec 2007)

# Live svn ebuild... 0.9.4 branch is not supported atm.

=net-im/sim-9999

# Raúl Porcel <armin76@gentoo.org> (12 Dec 2007)

# Segfaults with IMAP

=x11-plugins/replytolist-0.3.0

# Raúl Porcel <armin76@gentoo.org> (04 Dec 2007)

# Mozilla stopped supporting 1.5 series in October 2007

# Will be removed when mips keywords 2.0

=mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-1.5*

# Piotr Jaroszyński <peper@gentoo.org> (26 Nov 2007)

# opensync svn ebuilds

=app-pda/libsyncml-9999

=app-pda/libopensync-9999

=app-pda/msynctool-9999

=app-pda/libopensync-plugin-evolution2-9999

=app-pda/libopensync-plugin-file-9999

=app-pda/libopensync-plugin-gnokii-9999

=app-pda/libopensync-plugin-google-calendar-9999

=app-pda/libopensync-plugin-gpe-9999

=app-pda/libopensync-plugin-irmc-9999

=app-pda/libopensync-plugin-kdepim-9999

=app-pda/libopensync-plugin-palm-9999

=app-pda/libopensync-plugin-python-9999

=app-pda/libopensync-plugin-syncml-9999

=app-pda/libopensync-plugin-vformat-9999

# Saleem Abdulrasool <compnerd@gentoo.org> (23 Nov 2007)

# These might break automounting, so keep them masked for now.

>=sys-auth/policykit-0.6

>=gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.7

>=gnome-extra/policykit-gnome-0.6

# Duncan Coutts <dcoutts@gentoo.otg> (05 Nov 2007)

# dev-lang/ghc-bin is going away, use dev-lang/ghc instead.

# You can USE=binary with dev-lang/ghc to get the effect of ghc-bin.

dev-lang/ghc-bin

# Doug Goldstein <cardoe@gentoo.org> (01 Nov 2007)

# beta NVIDIA drivers, not supported. bug #196679

~x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.23

# Stefan Schweizer <genstef@gentoo.org> (14 Oct 2007)

# Development release

>=net-libs/openslp-1.3.0

# Doug Goldstein <cardoe@gentoo.org> (10 Oct 2007)

# the Asterisk is coming! the Asterisk is coming!

>=net-misc/zaptel-1.4.0

>=net-misc/asterisk-1.4.0

# Paul Varner <fuzzyray@gentoo.org> (27 Sep 2007)

# revdep-rebuild is broken in this release

=app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.4_rc1

# Markus Ullmann <jokey@gentoo.org> (05 Sept 2007)

# masked for testing

>=net-analyzer/snort-2.7

# Doug Goldstein <cardoe@gentoo.org> (30 Aug 2007)

# upstream has declared this module dead and broken

# it is reworked in trunk but will not be moved to 0.20

# <gbee> not in a fit state for a backport, suppose in a couple or weeks, maybe less it might be usable enough that packagers could backport it themselves - not sure Chutt would want it backported it to -fixes though

# <gbee> assuming you are talking about mythweather and not some other fix that I was supposed to be backporting

# <Cardoe> yes, mythweather

# <Chutt> that's too big for a backport

# if someone wishes to backport the changes, feel free to open a bug

<media-plugins/mythweather-0.21_pre10000

# Robert Buchholz <rbu@gentoo.org> (29 Aug 2007)

# PPTP Plugin doesn't work on amd64

net-misc/networkmanager-pptp

# Sven Wegener <swegener@gentoo.org> (07 Aug 2007)

# CVS snapshot, needs some more testing

~app-misc/screen-4.0.3_p20070403

# Marijn Schouten <hkBst@gentoo.org> (26 Jul 2007)

# problems starting drscheme (segfault)

=dev-scheme/drscheme-370.6_p20070725

# Raúl Porcel <armin76@gentoo.org> (18 Jul 2007)

# Mask rc

=net-p2p/qbittorrent-1.0.0_rc*

# Olivier Fisette <ribosome@gentoo.org> (17 Jul 2007)

# Software no longer available (redistribution not allowed).

sci-chemistry/nmrview

# Gustavo Zacarias <gustavoz@gentoo.org> (16 Jul 2007)

# Mask zaptel-1.2.18-r1 since it seems to have some issues and is experimental

# See bug #185268

=net-misc/zaptel-1.2.18-r1

# Saleem Abdulrasool <compnerd@gentoo.org> (10 Jul 2007)

# Masking for testing (still not a drop in replacement for ipw3945)

net-wireless/iwlwifi

# Sven Wegener <swegener@gentoo.org> (07 Jul 2007)

# Development releases

=dev-db/opendbx-1.3*

# Petteri Räty <betelgeuse@gentoo.org> (01 Jul 2007)

# Upstream describes this as:

# Buggy and unmaintained D-BUS service browser for KDE.

# Seems to segmentation fault on me on startup with current

# dbus. Removal in 30 days unless someone else takes this

# package and fixes the problems.

kde-misc/kdbus

# Jurek Bartuszek <jurek@gentoo.org> (23 Jun 2007)

# Beta versions, testing required

=app-emulation/ies4linux-2.5*

# Raúl Porcel <armin76@gentoo.org> (15 Jun 2007)

# Mask livesvn ebuild

=net-p2p/deluge-9999

# Seemant Kulleen <seemant@gentoo.org> (23 May 2007)

# Masked because 1.2.1 because it is broken

=net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.1

# Ryan Hill <dirtyepic@gentoo.org> (13 May 2007)

#   Mask for testing.

=net-fs/sfs-0.8.0_pre20070512

# Stefan Schweizer <genstef@gentoo.org> (11 Mar 2008)

# Please use kpowersave-0.7.3 with dbus instead of the powersave daemon

<sys-power/kpowersave-0.7.2

sys-power/powersave

# Ryan Hill <dirtyepic@gentoo.org> (29 Apr 2007)

#  Has a hard dependency on wxGTK-2.4 (bug #121818)

#  Masked until we can update it for 2.6.

app-pda/plucker

# Bryan Stine <battousai@gentoo.org> (26 Apr 2007)

# Masked until it works with current baselayout and

# application locations.

app-admin/bastille

# Tristan Heaven <nyhm@gentoo.org> (25 Apr 2007)

# Masked until it's updated to use >=wxpython-2.6

# https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=115079

games-rpg/openrpg

# Roy Marples <uberlord@gentoo.org> (15 Apr 2007)

# Masked as it segfaults and fails with our scripts, #174693.

=net-wireless/wireless-tools-29_pre17

# Benedikt Böhm <hollow@gentoo.org> (07 Apr 2007)

# masked for testing

>=sys-kernel/vserver-sources-2.3

# MATSUU Takuto <matsuu@gentoo.org> (5 Apr 2007)

# to be tested, seems unstable

>=app-i18n/scim-anthy-1.3.0

>=app-i18n/skim-scim-anthy-1.3.0

# Marcelo Goes <vanquirius@gentoo.org> (3 Apr 2007)

# Nessus 2.3.x was discontinued

# 2.3.x users, please migrate to 2.2.9

# See bug 169466 for more information

>=net-analyzer/nessus-libraries-2.3.1

>=net-analyzer/libnasl-2.3.1

>=net-analyzer/nessus-core-2.3.1

>=net-analyzer/nessus-plugins-2.3.1

>=net-analyzer/nessus-2.3.1

# Piotr Jaroszyński <peper@gentoo.org> (28 Mar 2006)

# Unusable for now.

app-pda/libopensync-plugin-synce

# Mike Doty <kingtaco@gentoo.org> (24 Mar 2007)

# Sorting out media-video/{spca5xx,gspca{,v1}} bug 159176

media-video/spca5xx

media-video/gspca

# Steve Dibb <beandog@gentoo.org> (12 Mar 2007)

# needs testing

>=media-video/transcode-1.1.0_alpha4

# Stefan Cornelius <dercorny@gentoo.org> (7 Mar 2007)

# Masking net-misc/xsupplicant due to security bug 154995

net-misc/xsupplicant

# Stefan Cornelius <dercorny@gentoo.org> (2 Mar 2007)

# Masked because it's affected by 7 GLSAs or so, nobody should use it

<=dev-db/mysql-3.23.58-r1

# Gustavo Felisberto <humpback@gentoo.org> (23 Feb 2007)

# Masked for remove from tree. Contact me if you need this

net-misc/ssh

# Alexandre Buisse <nattfodd@gentoo.org> (21 Feb 2007)

# All of those are provided by tetex-3 which is now stabilized everywhere.

# The current TeX setup doesn't yet allow for single package updates so

# those are masked for the time being.

dev-tex/lineno

dev-tex/SIunits

dev-tex/floatflt

<dev-tex/g-brief-4.0.2

# Alec Warner <antarus@gentoo.org> (05 Feb 2007)

# Masked to security problems, use 1.23-r1 until I fix it

>=app-admin/ulogd-1.24

# Seemant Kulleen <seemant@gentoo.org> (02 Feb 2007)

# Masked because it causes breakages with guile-1.8 and gnucash-2.

# See Marijn's comment below

~dev-libs/g-wrap-1.9.7

# Michael Sterrett <mr_bones_@gentoo.org> (28 Jan 2007)

# masked pending new beta due to bug #164186

games-strategy/ufo2000

# Diego Pettenò <flameeyes@gentoo.org> (25 Jan 2007)

# Live Subversion version for Amarok.

# Use this in place of the broken amarok-svn ebuilds.

# Please note that you need >=sys-apps/portage-2.1.2-r3 to be able to actually

# use these versions by adding "**" for them in package.keywords.

~media-sound/amarok-1.4.9999

# Diego Pettenò <flameeyes@gentoo.org> (25 Jan 2007)

# Live Mercurial versions of ALSA packages.

# These are needed for the people wanting to try newer kernel versions

# when the support is broken in-kernel.

# Please note that you need >=sys-apps/portage-2.1.2-r3 to be able to actually

# use these versions by adding "**" for them in package.keywords.

~media-sound/alsa-driver-9999

~media-sound/alsa-headers-9999

~media-sound/alsa-lib-9999

# Raúl Porcel <armin76@gentoo.org> (24 Jan 2007)

# Mask cvs version of net-p2p/linuxdcpp

=net-p2p/linuxdcpp-9999

# Chris Gianelloni <wolf31o2@gentoo.org> (15 Jan 2007)

# The Armagetron Advanced packages in Gentoo's repository are obsolete and will

# likely remain masked until they can be revisted to be maintainable.  Until

# that time, the upstream team has created their own overlay:

#     emerge -a layman

#     layman -ka armagetron

games-action/armagetronad

# Mike Frysinger <vapier@gentoo.org> (28 Dec 2006)

# Build failure on big-endian #154294 and breaks non-default journals #154974

~sys-fs/reiserfsprogs-3.6.20

# Timothy Redaelli <drizzt@gentoo.org> (28 Nov 2006)

# Masked for testing.

>=media-libs/spandsp-0.0.3_pre

# Aron Griffis <agriffis@gentoo.org>

# Masked for testing new enablement via eselect

>app-shells/bash-completion-20060301

# Marcus D. Hanwell <cryos@gentoo.org> (03 Nov 2006)

# 5.5.6 does not work with all projects, please use 5.4 or >=5.8

=sci-misc/boinc-5.5.6

# Stefaan De Roeck <stefaan@gentoo.org> (09 Sep 2006)

# 1.5.x is a development branch, people should test 1.4.x by default

=net-fs/openafs-1.5*

=net-fs/openafs-kernel-1.5*

# Donnie Berkholz <dberkholz@gentoo.org> (05 Sep 2006)

# Masked until it gets some testing

## Below here safe to unmask after testing

app-admin/firstboot

app-admin/system-config-keyboard

app-admin/system-config-bind

app-admin/system-config-httpd

# Available languages must be listed in SUPPORTED var in /etc/sysconfig/i18n

app-admin/system-config-language

# Seems to require already existing volumes to run

app-admin/system-config-lvm

app-admin/system-config-printer

dev-libs/alchemist

dev-python/pycups

# for system-config-bind

net-dns/bind-dns-keygen

# Alastair Tse <liquidx@gentoo.org> (27 Jul 2006)

# Masking synce-0.9.2 because of breakages (#141466) (#141491)

=app-pda/synce-0.9.2

=app-pda/synce-librapi2-0.9.2

=app-pda/synce-libsynce-0.9.2

# Tuấn Văn <langthang@gentoo.org> (15 Jul 2006)

# Initial import. Masked for testing

mail-filter/sid-milter

# Martin Schlemmer <azarah@gentoo.org> (07 Jul 2006)

# Testing release to get some feedback.  New features include:

# - more detailed log format

# - non-hardcoded default config

# - stacked per-package config support

# In general it should behave for intended purposes as expected (except for the

# log format change), but feedback on config system, etc would be appreciated.

# Fairly limited comments about it in /etc/sandbox.conf and

# /etc/sandbox.d/00default.

>=sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.20_alpha1

# Colin Kingsley <tercel@gentoo.org> (24 Jun 2006)

# Masked for testing

=dev-python/visual-4*

# Luca Longinotti <chtekk@gentoo.org> (24 May 2006)

# Masked for more testing, breaks with stealth mode.

=app-forensics/samhain-2.2.0

# Diego Pettenò <flameeyes@gentoo.org> (24 Apr 2006)

# Pre-release snapshots

=app-mobilephone/kmobiletools-0.5*

# Brent Baude <ranger@gentoo.org> (18 Apr 2006)

# Masked pending removal. This package had been deprecated

# in favor of sys-apps/ibm-powerpc-utils and an optional

# package called sys-apps/ibm-powerpc-utils-papr.  Please

# unmerge ppc64-utils and emerge ibm-powerpc-utils. And if you

# if you are running on IBM hardware, emerge ibm-powerpc-utils-papr

# as well.

sys-apps/ppc64-utils

# Stefan Knoblich <stkn@gentoo.org> (18 Apr 2006)

# Masking until asterisk-1.2 gets released into the wild

net-misc/asterisk-app_authenticate_ldap

# Tavis Ormandy <taviso@gentoo.org> (21 Mar 2006)

# masked pending unresolved security issues #127319

games-roguelike/falconseye

# Tavis Ormandy <taviso@gentoo.org> (21 Mar 2006)

# masked pending unresolved security issues #127167

games-roguelike/slashem

# Tavis Ormandy <taviso@gentoo.org> (21 Mar 2006)

# masked pending unresolved security issues #122407

games-arcade/xkobo

# Tavis Ormandy <taviso@gentoo.org> (21 Mar 2006)

# masked pending unresolved security issues #125902

games-roguelike/nethack

games-util/hearse

games-roguelike/noegnud-nethack

# Jeremy Huddleston <eradicator@gentoo.org> (21 Mar 2006)

# Development version of squirrelmail

>=mail-client/squirrelmail-1.5

# Robin H. Johnson <robbat2@gentoo.org> (11 Mar 2006)

# Work-in-progress to clean this up

# TODO

# - properly fix lazy bindings

# - fix read-only stuff

# - seperate data files from binaries

# - fix crappy state of runnable only in source tree.

# - provide log output to /var/log somewhere intelligently

app-benchmarks/ltp

# Robin H. Johnson <robbat2@gentoo.org> (11 Feb 2006)

# zlib interaction is badly broken. See bug #124733.

=dev-util/cvs-1.12.13*

# Marcelo Goes <vanquirius@gentoo.org> (16 Feb 2006)

# Lacks needed functionality - someone volunteered to fix it

# See bug 117898

net-libs/libpcap-ringbuffer

# Guillaume Destuynder <kang@gentoo.org> (16 Feb 2006)

# Masked SVN ebuilds

=sys-kernel/rsbac-sources-2.6.99

=sys-apps/rsbac-admin-1.2.99

# Robin H. Johnson <robbat2@gentoo.org> (11 Feb 2006)

# Robin H. Johnson <robbat2@gentoo.org> (18 Dec 2006) [updated to add 1.03]

# pending mailer-config

=mail-mta/nullmailer-1.00-r2

=mail-mta/nullmailer-1.02-r2

=mail-mta/nullmailer-1.03-r1

# Chris Gianelloni <wolf31o2@gentoo.org> (19 Dec 2005)

# This is the Gentoo Linux Installer.  This is currently masked because it will

# lead to some serious breakages on a machine.  If you are not developing on

# this package, I would strongly recommend against using it.  If you break your

# system with this, you're on your own.  You have been warned.

# This package now is no longer safe to run except on a system where you are

# planning on doing an install.

sys-apps/gli

# Luca Longinotti <chtekk@gentoo.org> (12 Jan 2007)

# Mask MySQL 5.1.* and the alpha versions

>=dev-db/mysql-5.1

>=dev-db/mysql-community-5.1

>=virtual/mysql-5.1

=dev-db/mysql-4.1.23_alpha20070101-r61

# Matthew Kennedy <mkennedy@gentoo.org> (31 Jul 2005)

# Upstream author requests official version ports only.

dev-lisp/cl-blog

# Sven Wegener <swegener@gentoo.org> (05 May 2005)

# Development versions, without this mask users will not get the upstream

# stable ~arch version by default, which means we can't mark it stable because

# it's not tested. If you want it, please unmask.

>=net-nntp/leafnode-2.0.0_alpha0

# Fernando J. Pereda <ferdy@gentoo.org> (25 April 2005)

# mask these until the new mailwrapper/mailer-config scheme is ready

# it is secure to unmask them to test

net-mail/mailer-config

=net-mail/mailwrapper-0.2.1-r1

=mail-mta/nbsmtp-1.00-r3

# Masatomo Nakano <nakano@gentoo.org> (27 Feb 2005)

# Tihs package is conflict with postgresql at the moment

# and waiting on implementing virtual/postgresql.

dev-db/pgcluster

# <mkennedy@gentoo.org> (08 Aug 2004)

# won't build for now

dev-lisp/cl-rsm-gen-prog

dev-lisp/cl-rsm-genetic-alg

# <klieber@gentoo.org> (01 Apr 2004)

# The following packages contain a remotely-exploitable

# security vulnerability and have been hard masked accordingly.

#

# Please see https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=44351 for more info

#

# You may unmask this package by placing an appropriate entry in your

# /etc/portage/package.unmask file

games-fps/unreal

games-fps/unreal-tournament

games-fps/unreal-tournament-goty

games-fps/unreal-tournament-strikeforce

games-fps/unreal-tournament-bonuspacks

games-fps/aaut

# <lu_zero@gentoo.org> (16 Mar 2003)

# to be tested, seems unstable

net-dialup/hcfusbmodem

----------

## Txema

A ver, creo que no me he expresado bien, quería decir esto:

 *Quote:*   

> pega TU package.mask

 

El package.mask del perfil no sirve para nada, es el mismo para todos y solo bloquea paquetes potencialmente peligrosos, por bugs o inestabilidad.

Lo que te pido es el archivo /etc/portage/package.mask

P.D: espero que no hayas trasteado con el package.mask del perfil...

----------

## Pionerito

como que lo tengo en blanco o simplemente no tengo ningun archivo que se llame asi.....

----------

## Txema

Pues si no hay paquetes enmascarados mal vamos.

Prueba a desactivar la USE arts como te ha dicho ekz, a ver si eso lo arregla.

----------

## Coghan

@Pionerito, Yo empezaría por releer el manual, sobre todo la manera de trabajar de portage y el tema USE. Hasta que no lo entiendas bien no sabrás porqué te suceden estas cosas ni como resolverlas por tí mismo.

Para salvar la situación veo que tienes USEs que son redundantes, deja alsa y quita esd, aunque veo que no tienes arts en tu make.conf es posible que lo tengas en /etc/portage/package.use, pégalo aquí y veremos si tienes más cosas mal. 

Fíjate que el mismo portage te avisa del problema y te da la solución:

 *Quote:*   

> !!! Note that circular dependencies can often be avoided by temporarily
> 
> !!! disabling USE flags that trigger optional dependencies. 

 

Al final, y siempre que hagas un cambio de USEs flags lanza 'emerge -uavDN' world' para que a todo tu sistema se le apliquen los cambios. Si después de esto te siguen saliendo trabas, sigue en este hilo que intentaremos ayudar.

PD: También te recomiendo que actualices tu kernel, veo que está algo desfasadillo.

EDITO: Danos también en que perfil andas, es posible que estés en uno antiguo y las reglas de protage para paquetes nuevos hayan cambiado. Pega la salida de 'eselect profile list' o en su defecto la de 'ls -ls /etc/make.profile'

----------

## Pionerito

en package.use no tengo nada..

eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default-linux/x86/2006.1

  [2]   default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop

  [3]   default-linux/x86/2007.0

  [4]   default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop *

  [5]   hardened/x86/2.6

  [6]   selinux/2007.0/x86

  [7]   selinux/2007.0/x86/hardened

  [8]   default/linux/x86/2008.0

  [9]   default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop

  [10]  default/linux/x86/2008.0/developer

  [11]  default/linux/x86/2008.0/server

  [12]  hardened/linux/x86

----------

## chakenio

 *Pionerito wrote:*   

> en package.use no tengo nada..
> 
> eselect profile list
> 
> Available profile symlink targets:
> ...

 

Podrias probar como te dije antes, eligiendo el default, es decir 

  [8]   default/linux/x86/2008.0

Saludos

----------

## Coghan

@Pionerito, cambia el perfil al 2008.0, el que prefieras, de la siguiente manera:

```
eselect profile set 9
```

Como ves he puesto el 9 que hace referencia al desktop porque veo que es el que usas en el 2007. Una vez lo tengas vuelve a lanza la actualización con:

```
emerge -uavDN world
```

 y vamos viendo que te muestra.

----------

## Pionerito

Hago esto para actualizar mi sistema y me sale el paquete  dev-libs/glib-2.16.5 y yo le quiero quitar la use fam 

emerge -upvDN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies \[nomerge      ] app-admin/syslog-ng-2.0.9 [1.6.11-r1] USE="ipv6%* -spoof-source%"

[nomerge      ]  dev-libs/glib-2.16.5  USE="fam -debug -hardened (-selinux) -xattr"

[ebuild  N    ]   app-admin/gamin-0.1.9-r1  USE="python -debug"

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-libs/glib-2.16.5  USE="fam -debug -hardened (-selinux) -xattr"

!!! Error: circular dependencies:

('ebuild', '/', 'app-admin/gamin-0.1.9-r1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/glib-2.16.5', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/glib-2.16.5', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'app-admin/gamin-0.1.9-r1', 'merge') (hard)

!!! Note that circular dependencies can often be avoided by temporarily

!!! disabling USE flags that trigger optional dependencies.

hice esto echo dev-libs/glib-2.16.5 -fam  >> /etc/portage/package.use

pero me sigue dando error de dependencias, sera que no lo esto haciendo de la manera correcta

no tendria que quitarme la variable fam de ese paquete

no lo quiero hacer de forma local  USE="-fam"  emerge svuND world     me pueden ayudar...

emerge -upvDN world                                                                                    --- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use: dev-libs/glib-2.16.5

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies \[nomerge      ] app-admin/syslog-ng-2.0.9 [1.6.11-r1] USE="ipv6%* -spoof-source%"

[nomerge      ]  dev-libs/glib-2.16.5  USE="fam -debug -hardened (-selinux) -xattr"

[ebuild  N    ]   app-admin/gamin-0.1.9-r1  USE="python -debug"

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-libs/glib-2.16.5  USE="fam -debug -hardened (-selinux) -xattr"

!!! Error: circular dependencies:

('ebuild', '/', 'app-admin/gamin-0.1.9-r1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/glib-2.16.5', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/glib-2.16.5', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'app-admin/gamin-0.1.9-r1', 'merge') (hard)

!!! Note that circular dependencies can often be avoided by temporarily

!!! disabling USE flags that trigger optional dependencies.

----------

## chakenio

Podrias tratar como te dije antes, 

 *Quote:*   

> Podrias probar como te dije antes, eligiendo el default, es decir
> 
> [8] default/linux/x86/2008.0
> 
> Saludos

 

eselect profile set 8

Saludos... :S

----------

## Pionerito

que puede ser esto........................

USE="-fam" emerge -uDN world

Calculating world dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 108) sys-libs/timezone-data-2008e to /

>>> Downloading 'http://gentoo.prod.uci.cu/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

--22:20:16--  http://gentoo.prod.uci.cu/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

Resolving gentoo.prod.uci.cu... 10.128.50.25, 10.128.50.122

Connecting to gentoo.prod.uci.cu|10.128.50.25|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

22:20:16 ERROR 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading 'ftp://elsie.nci.nih.gov/pub/tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

--22:20:16--  ftp://elsie.nci.nih.gov/pub/tzdata2008e.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

Resolving elsie.nci.nih.gov... 137.187.215.78

Connecting to elsie.nci.nih.gov|137.187.215.78|:21... failed: Network is unreachable.

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/distfiles//tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

--22:20:16--  http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/distfiles//tzdata2008e.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

Resolving ftp.belnet.be... 193.190.67.15, 2001:6a8:a40::21

Connecting to ftp.belnet.be|193.190.67.15|:80... failed: Network is unreachable.

Connecting to ftp.belnet.be|2001:6a8:a40::21|:80... failed: Network is unreachable.

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

--22:20:16--  ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

Resolving ftp.tu-clausthal.de... 139.174.2.36, 2001:638:605:2::36

Connecting to ftp.tu-clausthal.de|139.174.2.36|:21... failed: Network is unreachable.

Connecting to ftp.tu-clausthal.de|2001:638:605:2::36|:21... failed: Network is unreachable.

>>> Downloading 'ftp://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

--22:20:16--  ftp://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

Resolving mirror.bytemark.co.uk... 80.68.87.200

Connecting to mirror.bytemark.co.uk|80.68.87.200|:21... failed: Network is unreachable.

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

--22:20:16--  ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

Resolving ftp.ussg.iu.edu... 156.56.247.193

Connecting to ftp.ussg.iu.edu|156.56.247.193|:21... failed: Network is unreachable.

>>> Downloading 'http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

--22:20:16--  http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

Resolving open-systems.ufl.edu... 128.227.74.67

Connecting to open-systems.ufl.edu|128.227.74.67|:80... failed: Network is unreachable.

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

--22:20:16--  http://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

Resolving ftp.jaist.ac.jp... 150.65.7.130

Connecting to ftp.jaist.ac.jp|150.65.7.130|:80... failed: Network is unreachable.

>>> Downloading 'http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

--22:20:16--  http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

Resolving gentoo.mirrors.pair.com... 216.92.2.140

Connecting to gentoo.mirrors.pair.com|216.92.2.140|:80... failed: Network is unreachable.

>>> Downloading 'http://gentoo.osuosl.org/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

--22:20:16--  http://gentoo.osuosl.org/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

Resolving gentoo.osuosl.org... 140.211.166.134

Connecting to gentoo.osuosl.org|140.211.166.134|:80... failed: Network is unreachable.

>>> Downloading 'http://mirrors.tds.net/gentoo/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

--22:20:16--  http://mirrors.tds.net/gentoo/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

Resolving mirrors.tds.net... 216.165.129.134

Connecting to mirrors.tds.net|216.165.129.134|:80... failed: Network is unreachable.

>>> Downloading 'http://cudlug.cudenver.edu/gentoo/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

--22:20:16--  http://cudlug.cudenver.edu/gentoo/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

Resolving cudlug.cudenver.edu... 132.194.22.137

Connecting to cudlug.cudenver.edu|132.194.22.137|:80... failed: Network is unreachable.

>>> Downloading 'http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

--22:20:16--  http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

Resolving mirror.bytemark.co.uk... 80.68.87.200

Connecting to mirror.bytemark.co.uk|80.68.87.200|:80... failed: Network is unreachable.

>>> Downloading 'http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

--22:20:16--  http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

Resolving mirror.ovh.net... 213.186.33.37, 213.186.33.38

Connecting to mirror.ovh.net|213.186.33.37|:80... failed: Network is unreachable.

Connecting to mirror.ovh.net|213.186.33.38|:80... failed: Network is unreachable.

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/gentoo/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

--22:20:16--  ftp://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/gentoo/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

Resolving ftp.osuosl.org... 140.211.166.134

Connecting to ftp.osuosl.org|140.211.166.134|:21... failed: Network is unreachable.

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

--22:20:16--  ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

Resolving ftp.free.fr... 212.27.60.27, 2a01:e0c:1:1598::1

Connecting to ftp.free.fr|212.27.60.27|:21... failed: Network is unreachable.

Connecting to ftp.free.fr|2a01:e0c:1:1598::1|:21... failed: Network is unreachable.

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com/gentoo/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

--22:20:16--  ftp://ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com/gentoo/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

Resolving ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com... 213.203.218.123

Connecting to ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com|213.203.218.123|:21... failed: Network is unreachable.

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

--22:20:16--  ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

Resolving ftp.snt.utwente.nl... 130.89.175.1, 2001:610:1908:8000::175:1

Connecting to ftp.snt.utwente.nl|130.89.175.1|:21... failed: Network is unreachable.

Connecting to ftp.snt.utwente.nl|2001:610:1908:8000::175:1|:21... failed: Network is unreachable.

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

--22:20:16--  http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

Resolving ftp.snt.utwente.nl... 130.89.175.1, 2001:610:1908:8000::175:1

Connecting to ftp.snt.utwente.nl|130.89.175.1|:80... failed: Network is unreachable.

Connecting to ftp.snt.utwente.nl|2001:610:1908:8000::175:1|:80... failed: Network is unreachable.

>>> Downloading 'http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

--22:20:16--  http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

Resolving distro.ibiblio.org... 152.46.7.109

Connecting to distro.ibiblio.org|152.46.7.109|:80... failed: Network is unreachable.

>>> Downloading 'http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

--22:20:16--  http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

Resolving mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de... 130.83.164.194

Connecting to mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de|130.83.164.194|:80... failed: Network is unreachable.

>>> Downloading 'ftp://cudlug.cudenver.edu/gentoo/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

--22:20:16--  ftp://cudlug.cudenver.edu/gentoo/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

Resolving cudlug.cudenver.edu... 132.194.22.137

Connecting to cudlug.cudenver.edu|132.194.22.137|:21... failed: Network is unreachable.

!!! Couldn't download 'tzdata2008e.tar.gz'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'sys-libs/timezone-data-2008e'

!!! can't process invalid log file: merge.ERROR

----------

## Coghan

 *Pionerito wrote:*   

> hice esto echo dev-libs/glib-2.16.5 -fam  >> /etc/portage/package.use
> 
> pero me sigue dando error de dependencias, sera que no lo esto haciendo de la manera correcta
> 
> no tendria que quitarme la variable fam de ese paquete
> ...

 

Si quieres quitar o poner una USE a una versión específica debes poner el signo igual (=) delante:

```
echo =dev-libs/glib-2.16.5 -fam  >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

aunque si lo quieres para todas las versiones de ese mismo paquete solo debes quitar la versión y el signo igual (=):

```
echo dev-libs/glib -fam  >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

 *Quote:*   

> que puede ser esto........................
> 
> USE="-fam" emerge -uDN world
> 
> Calculating world dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Simplemente en los mirrors que usas no existe estos archivos, cambia de mirrors.

----------

## Txema

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> Si quieres quitar o poner una USE a una versión específica debes poner el signo igual (=) delante:
> 
> ```
> =echo dev-libs/glib-2.16.5 -fam  >> /etc/portage/package.use
> ```
> ...

 

Delante sí, pero no de echo ^^" echo =dev-libs/glib-2.16.5 -fam  >> /etc/portage/package.use

Aunque lo mejor sería usar esta otra forma, que engloba todas las versiones y no te tienes que preocupar en cada actualización.

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> aunque si lo quieres para todas las versiones de ese mismo paquete solo debes quitar la versión y el signo igual (=):
> 
> ```
> echo dev-libs/glib -fam  >> /etc/portage/package.use
> ```
> ...

 

Si quieres desactivar la USE para todos los paquetes de forma global, ponla en /etc/make.conf bien a mano o usando euse -D fam

----------

## Coghan

 *Txema wrote:*   

>  *Coghan wrote:*   Si quieres quitar o poner una USE a una versión específica debes poner el signo igual (=) delante:
> 
> ```
> =echo dev-libs/glib-2.16.5 -fam  >> /etc/portage/package.use
> ```
> ...

 

 :Embarassed:  Debo dejar de pillarme estas gripes de otoño. Siento el despiste.

----------

